# First Look: Eric Whitacre Choir by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Nov 8, 2018)

After long-rumored rumblings that Spitfire Audio had a Choir library in the works, Eric Whitacre Choir has been released! 
The library comes with a healthy helping of vocal performance articulations as well as an Evo-Grid instrument which makes for some moving and fluid performances with minimal programming.
Thoughts demos more: http://bit.ly/2SXy2pm



Eric Whitacre Choir is available from Spitfire Audio: http://bit.ly/2Ob0Rv2


----------

